# Plum wine & Pepperoni pizza



## fivebk (Jun 9, 2013)

The title says it all !! Last night for supper my wife and I had pepperoni pizza with plum wine. I have to tell everyone this is not the first time we have had this combination and for any of you out there that have made plum wine YOU NEED TO TRY THIS !!!!!!! 

I also have to comment on my plum wine. I have heard many people state that fruit wines need to be consumed early and though that may be true for some fruits.... Plum..... or at least my Plum wine has withstood the test of time.....so far. The bottle I opened last night was one of two that I had set back to age. All the rest has been long since consumed.

This bottle was a 2009 vintage Semi-sweet wine and so far I have not seen it do anything but continue to improve. I will hold the last bottle 1 more year and then see what it has become.

BOB


----------



## grapeman (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like you like this one and this combination Bob. Time for another batch.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2013)

Tough to let go of the last one from a great batch for sure! 




fivebk said:


> I will hold the last bottle 1 more year and then see what it has become.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll have to try that. I have a batch of Plum Merlot clearing now.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 30, 2013)

On the subject of pizza, my Brother-in-Law put me on to a great way to serve left over pizza (if there ever is any leftover!) and that is to pan fry it in a little bit of olive oil. I put enough oil in a hot pan to cover the bottom of a frying pan, put the pizza in and cover the pan. The cover softens the pizza and the oil puts a nice crisp crust on the bottom. I was skeptical when he told me about it but now that is the only way we eat left over pizza. Yummo!


----------

